# Backing up Photos without Computer



## benjyman345 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello,

I am going away for a while and plan on taking lots of photos and may or may not have access to computer the whole time. 

I am weighing up my options for backing up my photos and freeing up my memory card.

Firstly I was thinking of a portable hard drive that does not require a computer - but unless it has a screen to confirm the photos are on there it is risky and I'm sure this = expen$ive!

Secondly I could buy a portable harddrive and hopefully have access to a computer to backup when necessary. 
(Also do camera stores provide a service for backing up from memory card to your portable harddrive or only to CD/DVD?)

Thirdly I could buy lots of CF cards or XD memory Cards but again this would be expensive.

Alternatively I can just burn onto DVD if I have access to computer or visit camera store regularly which may be a hassle! Plus I don't trust DVD's as being very reliable!

What are your thoughts and how do you backup while away?
If you have any good suggestions for products etc that would be great!

Thanks Heaps!


----------



## Garbz (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't bother. Those portable harddisks hold about as much as 2 compact flash cards these days and cost the earth. 

Probably be best to simply get a netbook or something basic like that to do all your photo storage.


----------



## MariusF (Aug 9, 2010)

I have read about a backup unit thats called Epson P-6000, Got a link to a site where you can buy it, or look at it if you want. Epson P-6000 Multimedia Photo Viewer B31B191002 - B&H Photo

Depending on your budge, i would recommend if you can afford it.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 10, 2010)

Epson P-6000 $524.99 80GB capacity.
vs
Kingston CF Card $73.50 32GB capacity. 

So for the cost of the 80GB viewer you could buy 7 32GB memory cards. The memory cards can be dropped, machine washed, runover by a car, and left out in the rain for 2 weeks and still work just fine. The P-6000 or any of it's brothers won't last any of that. I looked into these kind of backup units myself and decided against it for this very reason. It's not a backup as much as it is a fancy screen to show your friends the photos. 

They made sense when memory cards were 2-4GB in size, and about twice the cost.

(By the way that 2 week in the rain thing is real. I found a memory card stuck in the gutter the way to uni one day during our summer storm season. It had a phone number on the back of it so I returned it, happened to belong to one of the researchers at the uni. He said he'd been missing the card for 2 weeks.)



Oh benjyman345, forgot to mention my last trip overseas used the take harddisk with you option. I found an internet cafe which was plug in harddisk and camera friendly and made that my base of operations. I think the guy was stoked that I was in there every day. Cost me 4 euro a day though because the coffee was good and I needed something while I was waiting for the copying. If you do this I suggest getting a laptop harddrive. They are significantly more resistant to abuse than your average 5 1/4" desktop drive.


----------



## superhornet59 (Aug 10, 2010)

Will you be in an area with WiFi networks like a hotel? If so I'd consider an Eye-Fi card, which automatically (when in range of a WiFi network) uploads and sends the photos to your home computer.

Otherwise, I'd consider getting a laptop. I do a lot of post-processing on my images anyway, so I keep PS on my laptop and edit while on the go, and it makes an effective backup. That's just my 2-cents though.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 10, 2010)

Yup, memory cards are going to be your cheapest option.


----------



## Xavien (May 7, 2011)

flash card backup? 

 I've found 2 media center hard drive enclosures on newegg that work as usb hosts. 
  both have features that I do not need .. but both act as usb host ..
& cost is about triple for a hard drive enclosure 
  the 1st has eSATA .. which increases it's value for me. 



  Masscool MP-1369S 3.5" SATA Hard Drive Media Player w/ HDMI and USB Host - Retail
Newegg.com - Masscool MP-1369S 3.5&#34; SATA Hard Drive Media Player w&#47; HDMI and USB Host 
  &
KINGWIN HD-Multimedia Player & Recorder Enclosure KM-31BK USB 2.0
Newegg.com - KINGWIN HD Media Player &#38; Recorder Enclosure KM-31BK USB 2.0 &#40;Host Mode x 2 and Device Mode x 1&#41; Interface


But any way I prefer online, which is 2gb free with ZenOK Online Backup


----------



## 480sparky (May 7, 2011)

Stop by a city library sometime... they usually have public-access computers available.  FedEx Office (aka Kinkos) will rent you time for a small fee.

If you're visiting an acquaintance, ask to make copies on their 'puter real quick.


----------



## Sic_Rob (Sep 14, 2012)

*I have the same question but I would like to add a new piece of information. That is, has anyone heard of the Wolverine PicPac II 250GB Digital Camera and Camcorder Portable Backup? $130 at B&H. That seems a little better than buying a bunch of cards but I don't know anything about. Any comments?*


----------

